# Partition invisible, Bootcamp



## Sernines (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu supprimer ma partition Bootcamp hier sauf qu'au même moment, FileVault était en train de crypter mon disque (chose que je ne savais pas). Une erreur s'est donc affichée au moment où j'ai voulu supprimé Windows, je pensais donc que j'allais pouvoir retenter une fois FileVault terminé. Sauf que je me suis rendu compte que mon espace avait disparu, rien n'apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque, sauf la partition utilisée pour le Mac OS. Je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire car je ne m'y connais pas, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider SVP.

J'ai vu que les gens apportaient une réponse en ayant fait la commande "diskutil cs" donc voici mon résultat après l'avoir fait:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         47.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +47.0 GB    disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Quentin                 32.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```
Merci,

*Note de la modération :* pour un retour de résultats, on utilise les balises Code et pas Spoiler, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *Sernines
*
Est-ce que le chiffrement est terminé ? - tu peux passer la commande :

```
fdesetup status
```


qui retourne de statut actuel de FileVault

Voici comme faire ton copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code (qui conserve la mise-en-page des tableaux du Terminal) -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Sernines (8 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour et merci! voilà le résultat (en sachant que je l'ai désactivé pour voir si ça changerait quelque chose): 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Quentin:~ quentinfarez$ fdesetup status
FileVault is Off.
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère au *Conteneur apfs disk1* > et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2* --> tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous sur le disque

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Sernines (8 Juillet 2018)

j'ai fait la commande, voilà le résultat:


```
MacBook-Air-de-Quentin:~ quentinfarez$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 74 123 071 488 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 46 999 998 464 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Air-de-Quentin:~ quentinfarez$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

Le problème a l'air résolu. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques et partitions

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Sernines (8 Juillet 2018)

voilà ce que j'ai: 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Quentin:~ quentinfarez$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Quentin                 33.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Air-de-Quentin:~ quentinfarez$
```

Je pense que c'est bon, effectivement car la taille de mon stockage est de nouveau normal! Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, en effet.


----------

